# Calling All Clockmakers With A Lathe



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i know theres a few of you here  , could one of you plz pm me a rough estimate for some work- i would like some work doing on a desk clock , i need a new centre wheel staff making complete with a new set square as the old set square has broken off at the wheel (lemania movment ), other than not being able to set the time the movment is running fine , i just have to wind it up when the 'correct' time it stopped at comes round again at the moment


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Any chance of some pictures please, sounds like a very small clock with a Lemania movement?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

altho i know lemania movments are very collectable in watches, in truth i know very little about clock values , this is an est 1920's cast bronze and enamel desk clock (index is either ivory or enamel- im not sure) , shown next to an iphone for clock size and the movement shown next to a a smiths 27cs movment for size comparison , face is very faintly marked 'cadwell and co' - which i know was a large american distributing company , movement is simply marked lemania and co 15 jewels 2 adj (8 day movement)

i guess the real question is would getting it repaired be 'cost effective' from the viewpoint of the clock collectors here.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures, i have some old 8 day movements somewhere, will have a rummage, another possibilty is to drill the centre out where it has broken and tap a thread inside, then get some stock bar, thread it and screw it into the broken part, the centre part on yours that is broken would have been drilled and threaded, this makes it weak and is subject to breakage which is common.................although thinking about it, this is where it pivots and may make that weak too........... will let you know if i find anything.........


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

light was poor last night, heres a better pic showing where the setting square has broken off the centre wheel staff


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

Isn't thate a seperate square ended pin that runs through the Centre Wheel arbor and into the Cannon Pinion? You don't need to replace th actual Centre Wheel Arbor.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Captain Swoop may be right, you need a strong microscope and have a look.............

I have a few 8 day movements similar to yours but not one exactly the same sadly.............otherwise we could have sorted something out.................

It does look like it's threaded actually..................am not 100% confident of being able to fix it myself so will let someone braver offer their services.............


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i never even gave it a thought...... i think you folks are correct the centre looks to be threaded (prob reverse thread ? ) and the set square has snapped off. so it would need drilling out and a new set square making/ threading , im comfortbale striping the movement and just sending the centre wheel if someone can do the job. the main thing is do the clock collectors here think its worth the money and effort to repair with it being a lemania movment.

*im much more money conscious these day on whether or not a repair is cost effective , ive had this clock some time and cant even remember what i paid for it in all truth- its just been sitting in a drawer and i took it up and gave it a wind now and then, as i said i know anything with a lemania movement is collectable but no nothing of clock prices and values , if anyone has an idea plz pm me.


----------



## Captain Swoop (Apr 8, 2013)

It may not be threaded, some are a 'push' fit with enough grip on the centre wheel arbor to allow drive to the hands but will slip and turn the Crown Pinion when you adjust the time.


----------

